# P0133 Strikes again : O2 sensor bad 2015 Cruze CTD



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Just got car back from stealership. P0133 O2 sensor was bad at 10 K miles. CEL just came on, took to dealer and three days later got car back. Oh, and the hose clamp between turbo and engine had broken so that was replaced too. Advised them that other hose clamps were becoming loose weekly but nothing was done on that issue. Has a really nice loaner, 2017 Cruze Premier with , 500 miles and it had the full safety suite with lane warning and assist where it would actually stay in its own lane with hands off wheel. Cool Feature.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

My 14 needed an 02 around that milage as well, I'm hoping that it doesn't happen again. We did the ECM reprogram on it as well at the time. I hope your dealer reprogrammed your ECM as well, but the broken clamp didn't help matters.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The broken clamp no doubt contributed to the problem.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

diesel said:


> The broken clamp no doubt contributed to the problem.



I immediatley fixed the turbo clamp with a new one both wider and stronger than stock one. I got theCEL for O2 sensor three weeks later? Not sure if related , but all 5 clamps loosen at least once a week.


----------

